# 24-h Race in München



## AS-R (10. Juli 2007)

Macht jemand dieses Weekend an dem Rennen mit? Ich bin wieder mal in nem 4-er Mixed dabei.


----------



## zonuk (11. Juli 2007)

ja ich bin auch dabei...haben uns das mal so überlegt daran teilzunehmen im 4er team. ist premiere also werden wir wohl erstmal eine menge "lehrgeld" zahlen müssen . hast du viell ein paar tips für uns (wie oft wechseln usw...)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (11. Juli 2007)

sucht jemand eine Lupine? Hab ne Nightmare zu verk.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (11. Juli 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Hab ne Nightmare zu verk.



Blasphemie!!!!!


----------



## keroson (11. Juli 2007)

ich bin auch dabei, zum ersten mal...


----------



## Georgme (11. Juli 2007)

huaaaahgähn...... 
na endlich wachen alle hier mal auf, und das kurz vor dem event... 
jepp auch ich bin dabei, jedoch dieses jahr fahre ich zum ersten mal unter meinem sponsor  www.TriSource.de...  (einzelfahrer)
also unter professionellen bedingungen....die erwartungen sind daher entsprechen hoch....... 
ich hoffe, dass ich mich an den ein oder anderen teamie von euch an die fersen klemmen kann um ein bischen im windschatten energie zu sparen...


----------



## AS-R (11. Juli 2007)

Also ich machs jetzt zum vierten Mal mit nem 4er Mixed.

Ich selber bekomme in der Nacht ein böses Tief, Beine schmerzen, fast Krämpfe, der Hintern schmerzt, Müdigkeit kommt, dunkelheit macht einsam und dazu bekomme ich noch Verdauungprobleme (vielleicht fehlt mir der BurgerKing...)

Mein Tipp zum Anfang: Wir fahren Anfangs je eine Runde, Dreierablösung ohne Dame (Um nen Rang zu sichern). Nach 2-3 Stunden machen wir dann auf 2-Rundentaktik.

Nachttip: Nach 23:00 vielleicht mal dreierablösungen einführen, sodass jeweils ein Fahrer die doppelte Pause machen kann. Schlafen wird schwierig wegen Lärm. Ich nehme immer nen Peltor-Armeegehörschutz mit, darunter nen MP3-Player mit Softymusik (Coldplay kommt gut). Dann dreh ich den Gehörschutzbügel vor die Augen und stecke nen Fummel rein (es ist eben auch nie dunkel in der Halle).

Und wenns euch in der Nacht auch wirklich ******** geht, sobald die Sonne aufgeht fühlt ihr euch wie neu geboren, denkt daran!

Wegen dem Licht: Ich fahre immer mit einer mikrigen LED-Smart Pfunzel. reicht vollkommen. Wer nach 10 Stunden die Strecke noch nicht kennt der ist selber Schuld.

@ zonuk

fährst Du 4er Herren oder bist Du in meiner Konkurrenz?


----------



## Der böse Wolf (11. Juli 2007)

AS-R schrieb:


> Ich selber bekomme in der Nacht ein böses Tief, Beine schmerzen, fast Krämpfe, der Hintern schmerzt, Müdigkeit kommt, dunkelheit macht einsam und dazu bekomme ich noch Verdauungprobleme (vielleicht fehlt mir der BurgerKing...)
> 
> Wegen dem Licht: Ich fahre immer mit einer mikrigen LED-Smart Pfunzel. reicht vollkommen. Wer nach 10 Stunden die Strecke noch nicht kennt der ist selber Schuld.



Kauf die Nightmare vom Tretschwein, dann hast Du auch keine Nacht mehr


----------



## AS-R (11. Juli 2007)

Diese Dinger, welche wirklich hell sind, und nicht nur ne halbe Stunde brennen, sind mir einfach zu teuer. Dafür Kann ich viel Bier trinken


----------



## Enok (11. Juli 2007)

AS-R schrieb:


> Und wenns euch in der Nacht auch wirklich ******** geht, sobald die Sonne aufgeht fühlt ihr euch wie neu geboren, denkt daran!



Da kann ich Dir nur recht geben. Egal wie schlimm die Nacht ist, sobald die Sonne wieder hervorschaut, ist alles andere vergessen.


----------



## zonuk (12. Juli 2007)

@AS-R.....nein ich bin keine konkurenz. wir sind ein reinrassiges männerteam   ist halt mal der erste versuch sowas zu machen. wenns uns gefällt werden wir nächstes jahr  wohl im 2er team fahren. eure taktik werden wir viell mal ausprobieren wobei ich denke wenn man immer nur eine runde fährt wird man nie richtig warm...aber das wird sich alles übermorgen rausstellen. ich freu mich auf alle fälle drauf   achso wie sieht das eigentlich mit der verpflegung aus?? gibts dort was für leib&seele oder muss alles mitgebracht werden?? so die eine oder andere leckerei werden wir ja mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bka (12. Juli 2007)

wann geht denn der event los? freitag oder samstag? ich wollt mit ein paar kumpels und einem kasten bier am start sein und euch anfeuern....

das wetter soll ja gut werden. wenns wie vor zwei jahren ist war ja auch rund ums rennen einiges geboten.

grüße
bka


----------



## AS-R (13. Juli 2007)

Start ist glaub kurz nach eins.

Der Kasten Bier ist bei uns im Fahrerlager herzlich willkommen 

Wegen der Verpflegung: Orangen, leichte Powerriegel und ähnliches hatte es genügend. Aber auf die ausgeschriebenen anderen Leckereien kann man sich nicht verlassen. Die sind im Nu weg.

Wie heissen denn eure Teams?

Wir fahren Morgen mit nem Car und 4 Teams ab. Alles Mixed.

Ich fahre im Team-Ullmann-Yeti 1.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja? Wir sind meistens die, mit dem grössten Chaos am Platz


----------



## up_qualing (13. Juli 2007)

Servus,
aber wirklich es hat ja richtig lange gedauert bis hier mal ein Beitrag los ging.
Wir sind auch in nem 4er dabei, zum zweiten mal, da kenne ich noch die Unsicherheit von zonuk. Neber den Strategien sollte man sich und seine Kondition recht gut einschätzen können, denn nach dem Sonnenaufgang liegt immer noch ein Viertel vor einem. Soll heisen das Rennen ist lang, weiss glaube ich jeder und die Kraft sollte bis zum Ende reichen. Haben wir recht gut hinbekommen auch wenn wir es knapp nicht unter die Top100 der 4er männlich geschaft haben.
Euch allen viel Spass und Erfolg


----------



## bka (13. Juli 2007)

nix da, der kasten is für uns. ihr müsst schon gas geben


----------



## AS-R (16. Juli 2007)

Wir habens überlebt 

Wie ist es euch so ergangen? Das war ja richtig brutal in der Hitze...


----------



## MATTESM (16. Juli 2007)

So. vorbei. und daher zeit für rückblick. 
Danke wettergott. aus der halle rauszufahren und in eine hitzewand zu knallen ist immer noch besser als schlammschlacht bei 12grad (wie wenige tage zuvor).
Danke SOG: viele der punkte, die letztes jahr noch als verbesserungswürdig kritisiert wurden sind reibungslos umgesetzt. keine gefährlichen holzbrücken. keine runterfliegenden kabel. keine chaotischen zustände bei speis und trank. kein rennen das plötzlich vorbei war und keiner wusste warum. dafür schöne inszenierung und feiner abschluss. und das nach 24stunden die  -  trotzdem und weil es härter war als letztes jahr  -  spaß machten. 

eine kleinigkeit: stimmung in der halle. geschäftiges treiben. aber irgendwie abgeschnitten von allem was spaß macht. erst als die trommelkombo kurz vor schluss ihre runde drehte kam etwas stimmung auf. schickt doch nächstes jahr (außer zu nachtzeiten  ) auch den fahrern ein wenig ablenkung durch die würzig duftenden gassen. 

start: vielleicht besser noch 2 gassen ausstecken, eine für die einzelfahrer, eine für den rest. da waren doch dieses mal wieder einige so schlau mit den einzelfahrern auf die strecke zu gehen und wurden stundenlang mit einer rundenzeit von 8min geführt. wenn vorher alle brav aufgestellt sind, und nicht von hinten, der seite und von vorne (vor startlinie) ins starterfeld drängen herrscht klarheit. 

respekt: 
Den vielen Helfern, die auch dieses mal wieder nachts die netten herbalifeklatscher klatschen ließen. 
Dem Fahrer, der mit fest an die brust genageltem arm (nach sturz?) gesehen wurde, wie er einarmig das rennen fortsetzte und wohl auch zuendefuhr (und das ist in einigen passagen wahrlich nicht leicht)
den einzelfahrern, die bei der hitze diese unglaublichen leistungen produzieren
unserem teamchef, der den satz prägte: ich bin jetzt mal langsamer gefahren, da ging es mir deutlich besser. 

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

aber sonst: weiter so. auch wenn ich den neuen anstieg nie richtig lieben lernte, weil er immer so wehtat 

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrlandoMTB (16. Juli 2007)

War auch dabei !

Eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit einer super Strecke ! War das erste mal für ich auf nem CC-Kurs. Ist schon ne andere Belastung wie beim Marathon ....
Mit der Stimmung in der Halle muss ich mich leider meinem Vorredner anschliessen, da war rein gar nichts.
Dafür war die Siegerehrung eigentlich ganz nett aufgezogen und unten im Zielbereich während des Rennens recht viel los.

flo


----------



## AS-R (16. Juli 2007)

Das Wetter war ja echt super. Konnte noch nie bei diesem Rennen die ganze Nacht mit kurzamtrikot duchfahren, so machte es noch viel mehr Spass. Trotzdem bin ich froh, war es nicht so heiss wie am Sonntag. Im Ziel dachte ich, ich kippe um....

Die Strecke war super, aber schmerzte... Vorallem das neue Stück bescherte eine Wunderbare Aussicht, vorallem in der Nacht, als man die Lichterketten von Oben sah.

Die Organisation hat sich wirklich super gemacht. Ausser mit dem Erdingerwagen. Das war ja schon ziemlich früh alle. Die hätten doch schon letztes Jahr merken müssen dass da Handlungsbedarf ist.

Aber hart war es, wir wollten sogar schon Aufgeben, weil wir kaum noch fahren konnten. Und das trotz das wir 18 Stunden lang in Führung lagen.


----------



## schlupp (16. Juli 2007)

Ich muss zustimmen: Hammer Veranstalltung!!!

Bin zum dritten mal dabei gewesen; Respekt wie viel besser es in der kurzen Zeit geworden ist. UNd auch die Nudeln waren dieses Jahr richtig gut!!!

Streckenänderung war auch richtig gut!

Einzige Kritik: Warum sind an der Abfahrt über die Graswellen massive Holzpfosten ohne SChutz, und warum war dies Gasse nach unten zulaufend?  Es gäbe aus dem Skisport doch abknickende Slalomstangen. DIe wären im Fall eines unfreiwillgen Kontaktes definitiv angenehmer.

Aber alles in Allem: Alle Daumen hoch!!!

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Fullyrocker (16. Juli 2007)

Servus!, 

wir waren auch dabei mit 4er Team männlich. Es gibt (fast, sh. unten) nichts zu beanstanden und es hat super spaß gemacht! Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön an die Helfer und Anfeurer!
Ich habe allerdings auch einen Zuschauer an der Rampe erlebt, an der viele oft schieben mussten, der zu einem vor mir sagte "wenns keinen spaß mehr macht, dann musste halt aufhören". Vorher hatte er ihn solang mit bescheuerten Rufen genervt das der Fahrer wohl etwas wie "Sei still" gesagt hatte. Solche bescheuerten Zuschauer brauchen wir nicht! Keine Ahnung wie sich der Fahrer nach 20 Stunden Rennen fühlt, und dann so nen spruch... Trottel...

Eine Frage. Es gab wirklich viele (professionelle mit fetten Kameras ausgerüstete) Fotografen. Wo sind die Fotos alle? Die liegen ja wohl nicht alle beim sportografen auf der Homepage?

Zu beanstanden sind auf jeden Fall, die oben auch schon von einem anderen erwähnten massiven Holzpflöcke bei der Wellenabfahrt. Mich hats selber geschmissen weil ich zu schnell gefahren bin (meine Schuld!) und dabei hat es mich sehr unsanft in einen Holzpflock gehauen. Zum Glück ist nichts schlimmes passiert da ich mit der linken Seite in den Pflock gefallen bin, aber mein linkes Bein sieht entsprechend aus. 
Wenn ich anders auf den Pflock aufgekommen wäre (e.g. Kopf voran) hätte das auch anders ausgehen können. Für die Streckenbegrenzung an dieser Stelle muss nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall eine andere Lösung her! Die massiven Holzpflöcke sind gefährlich...

Bis Dann!
Fully-/Hardtailrocker


----------



## AS-R (16. Juli 2007)

Ohjee, zum Glück erlebte ich nicht solche Zuschauer.
Wenn jemand solche Stuss zum Fahrer von sich gibt, riskiert er aber ne dicke Lippe.


----------



## zonuk (16. Juli 2007)

ich kann mich dem vielen positiven auch nur anschließen....super organisiert bis auf eine kleinigkeit. sind am freitag um mitternacht angekommen und irgendwie war es zieml schwierig zu diesem zeitpunkt den weg zu finden....war alles etwas unübersichtlich fand ich aber ich denke das wird nächstes mal auch besser. zu den holzpfosten kann ich mal garnix sagen, weil sie mir nicht aufgefallen sind. mich hat es natürlich gewundert wie viele sich dort abgelegt haben. manmanman...so schwer ist das doch garnicht da schnell runterzufahren  oder?? ansonsten sind wir mit unserem ergebnis mehr als zufrieden. waren ja das erste mal dabei und dann gleich auf rang 9 im 4er masters....das war mehr als wir erwartet hatten....nächstes jahr sind wir bestimmt wieder dabei


----------



## Olligator (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

"zu Holzpfosten ..." na was soll den da sonst stehen. Metalgitter oder ..... 

Bei jeden Radrennen gibt es Streckenbegrenzungen und ein Sturz in diese ist nicht angenehm. Ich kenne Leute die sind in Bäume gekracht (leider tot), in Metallgitter geknallt (leider schwerbehindert). Eisenpfosten sind stabiler als Holzpfosten und noch stabiler .... 

Das ist ein Grundsatzproblem des Radsport (MTB wie Straße) das SOG nicht lösen kann. Tragische Unfälle passieren leider immer wieder. (Masse x Geschwindigkeit) + Hinderniss in der Fahrlinie = Schmerzen!
2 Teilnehmer aus meinem 4'er sind auch in Pfosten gefahren. 1x selber Schuld weil zu risikofreudig, 1x selber Schuld weil ein Racing Ralph auf feuchtem Gras halt nicht der Hit ist. Da kann dann der Verstalter nicht dafür

Wenn ich allerdings dann das fahrtechnische Vermögen einiger Teilnehmer sehe (ich weiß nicht ob diese Teilnehmer gestürzt sind) dann wird mir immer Angst und Bange. Überschläge in der Wechselzone, "Verweigerung" an der Abfahrt zum Start. Liebe Leute das ist ein MTB-RENNEN, kein Volksradfahren! 

Ich fand die Veranstaltung toll, auch besser als im Vorjahr. Den neuen Asphaltberg hätte ich bei einem MTB-Rennen weggelassen.

Fazit: 1000 Dank an SOG für die tolle Veranstaltung.

Oliver


----------



## Fullyrocker (16. Juli 2007)

Also man kann sich anstelle der Pfosten schon etwas einfallen lassen. Z.B. die Abgrenzung nur an zwei langen, dünnen Stäben befestigen - einer unten am Berg und der andere oben. Somit wäre der Berg und somit die eigentliche Sturzzone frei von Hindernissen. Die Werbung könnte man ja einige Meter neben der Strecke immer noch aufstellen.

Oder wie aus dem Skisport bekannt, Heuballen aufstellen. Der Tipp mit den Slalomstangen ist auch gut, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie hart die sind. 

Ich glaube nicht das die Holzpfosten der Weißheit letzter Schluss sind. (Gitter an Gefahrenstellen sind selbstverständlich auch ganz schlecht)
Natürlich spielt fahrtechnik eine Rolle. Aber wie du selber angemerkt hast passiert es in einem rennen das man zuviel riskiert und stürtzt und dann sollte nicht die streckenbegrenzung an schweren verletztungen schuld sein.

Aber wie gesagt, das war das einzigste manko für mich an dem rennen! War auf jeden Fall ein geiles Event!!!


----------



## Toyo (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir die Veranstaltung von der Seitenlinie aus angeschaut. Respekt an die Teilnehmer, das war wirklich eine sportliche Höchstleistung. Vor allem die Leistung der Einzelfahrer ist bewundernswert. Tolle, interessante Veranstaltung und Gratulation an Alle, die mitgemacht haben.  

Schade, dass ich heute nichts in der Zeitung über diese tolle Veranstaltung gefunden habe, oder habt Ihr Artikel gelesen?

Gruß,

Toyo


----------



## boedi (16. Juli 2007)

Ich möchte mal aus der Sicht eines Nur-Zuschauers schildern, weil ich finde, dass man das Ganze viel viel attraktiver gestalten könnte!

Wenn man nicht gerade jemanden aus dem Fahrerlager kennt, kriegt man als Zuschauer nämlich rein gar nichts mit!
Maximal 1x pro Stunde ne Durchsage wer denn so in Führung liegt - nur mit Namen und ohne Startnummer! sehr hilfreich, wenn nirgends ne öffentlich zugängliche Starterliste aushängt! Der aktuelle Zwischenstand wird dann nur in der Halle ausgehängt, für die man ein Betreuerbändchen braucht um reinzukommen!  
Irgendwann ist mir dann mal aufgefallen, dass die Startnummern etwas mit der Teamstärke zu tun haben könnten! Dass läßt einen die Leistung der Fahrer mit ganz anderen Augen sehen.
Dann gabs letztes Jahr bei der Auffahrt hinter der Schwimmhalle ne Geschwindigkeitsmessung, die ich sehr interessant fand. Die fehlte heuer leider komplett!

Aus Sicht des Zuschauers ist das Event also sehr schlecht organisiert und man könnte mit wenig Kosten einiges verbessern!
Super hingegen waren die ganzen Streckenposten, die ihre Sache echt gut gemacht haben und immer freundlich waren.

Für die Fahrer meinen tiefen Respekt! Der Sieger bei den Einzelfahrern hat mehr Runden als Bekannte in ihrem 8er-Team! Da fällt mir nix mehr ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mn0172 (16. Juli 2007)

Finde auch, dass die Veranstaltung super war, incl. der Zuschauer, die kräftig angefeuert haben und z.B. mit Wasserpistolen für ein wenig Kühlung gesorgt haben. 

Vielen Dank auch dem anonymen Fotografen, der mir bei der Reparatur meines Bikes tatkräftig geholfen hat.


@MATTESM: Den Fahrer mit dem Arm in der Schlinge habe ich auch gesehen, als er vor mir links neben der Treppe runtergefahren ist. Ich habe geglaubt ich hab Halluzinationen...aber wenn Du es auch sagst...


----------



## Franz W (16. Juli 2007)

Auch ich (zum 3ten mal dabei) fands wieder ein tolles Ereignis. Die Hitze war der Hammer und ich hatte von 8 Uhr Früh bis zum Ende Kreislaufprobleme (weil ich kein Erdinger Aloholfrei mehr bekam  ). Dann wurden wir auch noch dritter (von 4 ) im 2er mix und mußten auf die Bühne, ich dachte ich fall gleich um, da oben warens mindesten 36°C. Tja, irgendwann hab ich wohl das Trinken vergessen und bin dehydriert, Gottseidank hatte meine Frau noch Reserven. Remidemi in der Halle würd ich nicht witzig finden, zumindest nicht als 2er Team. Ich hab wirklich jede Minute zum Erholen benötigt, im 8er Team sieht das natürlich anders aus (stell ich mir zumindest vor, ist keine Geringschätzung). Die 1er muß ich wirklich bewundern, keine Ahnung wie das gehn soll. Und dann kommt er doch noch, der Meckerer,, denn mit dem T-Shirt hätte man sich doch ein wenig mehr Mühe geben können, oder was meint Ihr, bin ich da zu anspruchsvoll?
Dann bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## keroson (16. Juli 2007)

so ich oute mich mal als einer von denen der in der wiesenabfahrt gestürtzt ist (kurz vor dem Start). Grund war wohl überhöhte Geschwindigkeit in verbindung mit nagelneuem unvertrautem bike (Fahrtechnik hab ich schon einigermassen drauf, Bike war fürs Rennen gestellt...). Folge des halben Saltos war n 3stündiger Krankenhausaufenthalt, leichtes Schleudertrauma, ein (wahrscheinlich, hat man auf dem Röntgenbild nicht genau erkannt) gebrochener Arm (Radius), und n überdimensioniertes Veilchen.
Naja morgen früh lass ich mich mal in Freiburg in der Sportorthopädie gründlich durchchecken und dann werd ich sehen wanns wieder aufs Bike (bzw. vorerst wohl Rennrad) geht...


----------



## rascal92 (17. Juli 2007)

Tja, auch ich hab mich mal an diesen Holzpfosten versucht (die Dinger sind wirklich stabil ), eine "sanftere" Bremse wäre nächstes Jahr nicht schlecht.
@keroson:gute Besserung
Auch wenn die Gründe ähnlich waren (Bike nagelneu, Eigensponsoring ) lief es bei mir wesentlich glimpflicher ab (Prellungen, Schürfung etc.)
Die Argumentation von Olligator ist nicht schlüssig, wiso sollte ich nur weil wir einen Wettkampf fahren nicht besser geschützt sein?
Kein Vorwurf an den Veranstalter( er bat ja vor dem Start um Verbesserungshinweise bei gefährlichen Stellen) aber das ist im Interesse aller, nächstes Jahr da etwas zu tun.

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## Fullyrocker (17. Juli 2007)

zonuk schrieb:


> ich kann mich dem vielen positiven auch nur anschließen....super organisiert bis auf eine kleinigkeit. sind am freitag um mitternacht angekommen und irgendwie war es zieml schwierig zu diesem zeitpunkt den weg zu finden....war alles etwas unübersichtlich fand ich aber ich denke das wird nächstes mal auch besser. zu den holzpfosten kann ich mal garnix sagen, weil sie mir nicht aufgefallen sind. mich hat es natürlich gewundert wie viele sich dort abgelegt haben. manmanman...so schwer ist das doch garnicht da schnell runterzufahren  oder?? ansonsten sind wir mit unserem ergebnis mehr als zufrieden. waren ja das erste mal dabei und dann gleich auf rang 9 im 4er masters....das war mehr als wir erwartet hatten....nächstes jahr sind wir bestimmt wieder dabei



Also schnell ist nicht das problem - ZU schnell ist halt gefährlich ...
Wenn man da runter zu viel gas gibt hebts einen raus und dann schlägt man ggf. genau auf der nächsten Stufe auf und dann verliert man unverweigerlich die kontrolle. Ist ein Erfahrungswert ...


----------



## up_qualing (17. Juli 2007)

Moin,

wenn ich hier so lese hab ich ja richtig Glück gehabt, so unbeschollen runter zu fahren. Die Holzpfosten sind mir gar nicht aufgefallen... Denke aber auch mit Slalomstangen und Polstern kann man was machen. So ne Polsterung wurde ja auch bei den Bäumen kurz hinter der Einzelfahrerverpflegung benützt, also führsorge für uns Fahrer ist schon da, meist bedarf es nur eine kleine Sensibilisierung für manche Stellen. 

Sonst war die Veranstalltung überwiegend positive. Der Start war dieses mal echt besser, der Vorschlag mit den Startbereichen Einzel/Team würde es dann echt perfekt und einfach für alle machen. Die Runde fand ich auch sehr interessant, wobei der neue Anstieg schon ziemlich gezert hat.

Einziger Fader Beigeschmack, die Versorgung, zumindes fand ich sie nicht so toll. Bei mir war auch mal häufiger nichts da, ging unserem Nachbarteam genauso und als Nährstoff zum Biken finde ich diese Aufbackbrötchen nicht der Hammer und für jeden einen Riegel im Starterparket, also wirklich, da hat man letztes Jahr troz Engpass mehr bekommen. Etwas Verbesserung sollte ja immer drin sein.


----------



## bluemuc (17. Juli 2007)

Diesmal hab ich mich "nur" als Anfeurerin und Abeterin betätigt und kann deshalb nur "außenstehende" Aussage machen. Aber die, die mir versichert haben, die Verpflegung war prima, sind absolut glaubwürdig, weil hundsmäßig verfressen und/oder sehr gaumenverwöhnt ... 

Kompliment an alle, die bei der Mörderhitze unbeirrt ihr Rennen gefahren sind und an die, die ihr Sommerwochenende geopfert haben und sich an der Strecke und in der Halle als Helfer dem Service zur Verfügung stellten. 

Größeres Kompliment an die, die auch mit großen und kleinen Verletzungen bis zum Schluss durchgezogen haben.  Der Fahrer mit dem fixierten Arm ist sogar den ekligen letzten Hügel vor der Boxengasse hochgefahren...  Absolute Hochachtung! 

Größtes Kompliment an den Veranstalter, der Kritikpunkte und Verbesserungsvorschläge aus dem letzten Jahr angenommen und erfolgreich umgesetzt hat. So hat das Klasse und so wars gewünscht. 

Wann ist denn der Termin im nächsten Jahr?


----------



## AS-R (17. Juli 2007)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ein wenig schockiert darüber, wieviele Fahrer bei dieser ersten Hügelabfahrt auf die Schnauze fielen. Hab auch beobachtet, wie einige einfach sitzenblieben, und fast abgeworfen wurden. Bei einem Bikerennen sollte man eigentlich schon erwarten können, dass dort jeder heil runterkommen kann. Die ganze Strecke war in meinen Augen technisch anspruchslos. 

Was mich auch schockierte war die Wechselzone. Da haben die Jungs den Bändel in der Rechten und wollen mit der Linken und den Füssen Bremsen, nachdem sie kurz vorher hirnlos beschleunigt haben... Wenns auf diese Sekunden ankommt....

Aber das absolut geilste (wenn wirs von der Verpflegung haben):

Diese Supergenialen Waffeln mit Puderzucker obendrauf.
Das war wohl der Oberhammer


----------



## munze (17. Juli 2007)

Wir waren zum ersten Mal beim 24 h Rennen dabei.

Kurz gesagt es hat uns sehr viel SpaÃ gemacht.
Im groÃen und ganzen war alles sehr gut organisiert, und ein dickes âDankeâ an die tollen Streckenposten, die selbst in der Nacht immer laut anfeuerten. Das motiviert dann doch sehr, wenn man so alleine durch die dunkle Nacht fÃ¤hrt.

Was ich aber als VerbesserungswÃ¼rdig einstufen wÃ¼rde.

*1.* Holzpfosten sind zu gefÃ¤hrlich, selbst bei fahrerischem Geschick, da finde ich   LÃ¶sungen aus dem Skisport besser, oder warum wurde dort wohl Holzpfosten durch flexible Pfosten getauscht?
*2.* Verpflegung: Erdinger war leider viel zu selten zu haben, und AufbackbrÃ¶tchen sind nicht der letzte Schrei, auch das nach 20 Uhr keine Nudeln mehr da waren, kann ich nicht verstehen. Ich war froh, dass wir genÃ¼gend zur Selbstversorgung dabei hatten.
*3.* Starterpaket, 1 Riegel pro Fahrer, und eine Creme fÃ¼r SchweiÃgefÃ¤hrdete FÃ¼Ãe, ich glaube darauf kann jeder gerne verzichten.
*4.* Finisher T-Shirt, wenn ich da unzÃ¤hlige Rennveranstaltungen bei Radrennen ansehe, bekommt man dort schon fÃ¼r 25 â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr ein Radtrikot, dass man danach sehr gut weiternutzen kann, doch was soll ich bitte mit einem Baumwolle T-Shirt, auf dem nicht mal das Datum steht? Zum putzen verwenden? Dann bitte lieber gar nichts.
*5.* Metallgitter an kritischen Stellen: Da finde ich solche besser, die eine einseitige AufstellflÃ¤che haben ,wie bei Konzerten in der ersten Reihe, und nicht diesen mittig angebrachten BÃ¼gel, bei dem man unter UmstÃ¤nden hÃ¤ngen bleiben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munze (17. Juli 2007)

Den habe ich ganz vergessen.

*6.* Zeitmessung: Entweder handelt es sich bei einigen Listen um Schreibfehler oder wirkliche Messfehler. Da sollte mal genauer überprüft werden. 4er Team männlich, Schnellste Runden mit 11:13, 1:03 oder 1:11 Minuten, dass halte ich für physikalisch nicht möglich. Da wären manche mit einem Durchschnitt von über 400 km über die Piste gezogen. Ob das noch zu bremsen gewesen wäre?


----------



## Georgme (17. Juli 2007)

hallo leute...
als einzelfahrer( sen. 4.platz)  möchte ich mich gaanz herzlich bei allen teilnehmern bedanken.    
manchmal gelang es mir nicht gleich euch rechtzeitig platz zu machen, dennoch gab es nie ein böses wort, im gegenteil, ich wurde während des rennens von allen respektvoll behandelt..... 
es gab sogar eine entschuldigung von einem fahrer der nicht gleich erkannte, dass ich einzelfahrer bin.... 
als verbesserungsvorschlag würde ich mir für die einzelfahrer noch eine zusätzliche rückennummer wünschen, damit sich die racer besser erkennen, wer nicht sooo schnell fahren kann.....
fazit: super veranstaltung...super rennkollegen...was will man mehr...


----------



## Fullyrocker (17. Juli 2007)

munze schrieb:


> Den habe ich ganz vergessen.
> 
> *6.* Zeitmessung: Entweder handelt es sich bei einigen Listen um Schreibfehler oder wirkliche Messfehler. Da sollte mal genauer überprüft werden. 4er Team männlich, Schnellste Runden mit 11:13, 1:03 oder 1:11 Minuten, dass halte ich für physikalisch nicht möglich. Da wären manche mit einem Durchschnitt von über 400 km über die Piste gezogen. Ob das noch zu bremsen gewesen wäre?




Na bei 400 km/h brechen die dann wenigstens durch die holzpfosten durch ... 
Außerdem gab es auch noch die kurze runde vom olympiahalleneingang ost zum eingang west. Das war in unter 2 minuten zu schaffen. Muss man aber erstmal drauf kommen ...


----------



## RJP68 (17. Juli 2007)

hallo leute,

auch ich fuhr das erste mal beim 24h race in münchen mit und möchte mich auch recht herzlich bei den vielen helfern an der strecke bedanken.

  IHR HABT EINEN SUPER JOB GEMACHT  

das man vieles nach einer veranstaltung verbessern kann ist wohl auch klar und ich bin überzeugt, dass die michaela und der roland sich ihre gedanken schon darüber machen. wäre ja schlimm, wenn man nichts zu verbessern bzw. zu ändern hätte.

böse zungen behaupten ja: sie müssen es, denn sie leben davon!

spass beiseite, es hat alles gepasst, vom wetter, von den mitstreitern, den helfern, den zuschauern und alle die ich jetzt vergessen habe.

ein herzliches danke an alle  

wir sehen uns nächstes jahr wieder,

grüsse aus stuttgart,
ralf


----------



## hochundrunter (17. Juli 2007)

Georgme schrieb:


> als verbesserungsvorschlag würde ich mir für die einzelfahrer noch eine zusätzliche rückennummer wünschen, damit sich die racer besser erkennen, wer nicht sooo schnell fahren kann.....


... kann er eigentlich schon, nur eben keine 24h am Stück.

War meine erste Veranstaltung dieser Art und genau diese Einzelfahrerrücknummergeschichte ist mir schon in den ersten Runden in den Sinn gekommen. Meist erkannte man die Einer und Zweier an strammen Wadln und relativ langsamen Tempo, nur wenn man schon aus der Ferne und auch nachts gleich im Bilde ist, fände ich das einfach besser, denn die Jungs hatten Vorrang.

Ansonsten hat mir vor allem das Wetter gefallen, heiß ist mir nicht heiß genug 

Da wir Selbstversorger waren kann ich kaum was zur Verpflegung sagen, so prächtig sah mir das aber nicht aus.
Ich hatte Glück und bekam ne Nudelsuppe im richtigen Moment.
Den Xenofit Geschmack hab ich jetzt noch im Mund

Die Strecke fand ich super, hat echt Spaß gemacht, man wurde richtig motiviert über dem Limit zu fahren (konditionell).   
Hat unglaublicherweise dazu geführt, dass wir vollkommen unerwartet bei den 4ern in die Top Ten gekommen sind.  

Da bei 400 Menschen die 24h auf einer Strecke fahren immer einige hinfallen (unabhängig vom Fahrkönnen) könnte man schon überlegen welche Alternativen es an schnellen, engen, gefährlichen Stellen gäbe um Gitter od. Holzpflöcke zu ersetzen.

Von denen die nicht mit anderen Teams um Plätze gekämpft haben, hätte ich mir ein wenig Rücksicht in der Wechselzone gewünscht, einige (z.B. wir) wollen eben 70mal 10sec rausholen, da stört es ein wenig wenn plötzlich einer entgegenkommt od. jemand mit Bike quer in der Bahn steht, um dem Kollegen schnell noch zu erzählen, dass er diesmal fast das steile Stück raufgekommen wäre und dass er vorhin sogar die Zugspitze sehen konnte 

Jetzt aber zu meinem größten Kritikpunkt. Meine "lange" Schlafpause war von 23:00 bis 2:00 geplant, nur hatten wir einen Platz draußen in der nähe der Bühne und bis 1:00 wurde laute, schlechte, dröhnende Musik gespielt und danach derselbe Quatsch in leiser (der Vito hat aber immer noch vibriert)... nach meiner "Pause" war ich also moralisch und körperlich vollkommen am Ende. Ich würde mich sofort entscheiden wieder mitzumachen, nur diese Dauerkrachaktion hält mich noch davon ab.
Irgendwie ist es ja auch ein Sportevent, also vielleicht das nächste Mal wenigstens ein paar Stunden angekündigte Ruhezeit in der man sich vom Klackern der Brückenüberfahrten in den Schlaf rattern lassen kann. Kein Life is Life Teckno Dröhn Bumm Bumm zwischen 24:00 und 7:00 wär doch ein Wort

So nun auch von meiner Seite noch das große Lob an Streckenposten und Zuschauer, es ist echt unglaublich wie sehr es motiviert wenn man immer wieder angefeuert wird. Danke!

Servus beinand
hochundrunter


----------



## RJP68 (17. Juli 2007)

habt ihr euch schon mal gedanken darüber gemacht, ob die zeit in der wechselzone bzw. in der olympiahalle überhaupt in die runde mit einberechnet wurde?

denn, wie weiss das system das fahrer a gegen fahrer b ausgetauscht wurde?

es gibt ja nur zwei möglichkeiten:

a.)	entweder merkte sich das system wer in die halle eingefahren ist ( da lagen ja zwei schleifen am boden ) und ordnete erst bei der nächsten einfahrt die zeit dem chip zu.

b.)	bei der einfahrt wurde die runde gestoppt und dem chip zugeordnet und bei der ausfahrt startete der chip die uhr erneut. also die zeit zwischen den beiden toren blieb unberücksichtig. 

was ja auch sinn macht, denn wie kann sonst ein team das ständig wechselt weniger als 24h gefahren sein? nur wenn man das wechseln oder die pause eines einzelfahrers in der olympiahalle nicht berücksichtigt.

liege ich da falsch mit meiner vermutung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hochundrunter (17. Juli 2007)

RJP68 schrieb:


> habt ihr euch schon mal gedanken darüber gemacht, ob die zeit in der wechselzone bzw. in der olympiahalle überhaupt in die runde mit einberechnet wurde?


... ja, haben wir, generell gilt ja erst mal, wie weit kommst du in der gegebenen Zeit und wenn du schneller wechselst, dann kommst eben weiter und bist weiter vorn. Des weiteren werden aber auch einzelne Runden "gewertet" und wenn du nun in der Wechselzone ein Pläuschchen hälst, od. z.B. als Einzelfahrer dort aussteigst und die mal kurz schlafen legst, dann versaut dir das nicht deine Rundenzeiten aber du verlierst trotzdem auf die anderen. Verlegst du die Unterhaltung od. die Schlafpause in die Runde, dann ist diese Runde dann eben entsprechend lang und dein Rundenschnitt viel schlechter, im Prinzip bist du aber gleich auf. Wie es in diesem Fall bei Rundengleichheit aussieht ist mir aber nicht 100% klar, im Prinzip sollte aber gelten, vorne ist der, der die letzte Runde zuerst beendet hat, egal ob er auf der Strecke od. in der Halle pausiert hat. 

So habs ich verstanden
hochundrunter


----------



## schlupp (17. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube, dass oben vor der GRasabfahrt noch eine Schleife lag, die nur auf den neuen Fahrer geswitcht hat. So könnte es gut funktioniert haben.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Georgme (17. Juli 2007)

ich meine auch dort oben noch mal eine schlaufe gesehen zu haben...


----------



## rascal92 (17. Juli 2007)

schlupp schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass oben vor der GRasabfahrt noch eine Schleife lag, die nur auf den neuen Fahrer geswitcht hat. So könnte es gut funktioniert haben.
> 
> So long
> Schlupp



Vermute ähnliches, denn Herr Boning erwähnte mich zu dem Zeitpunkt der Abfahrt, wir kennen uns aber nicht persönlich und ich hatte gerade gewechselt.

Was ich aber mal wissen wollte: Sind diese KRANKEN  Jungs mit ihren Bergab-Boliden auch aus unsrer Mitte?
Bei uns im Team gilt es noch aufzuklären ob die nur eine Wette verloren haben oder was die Motivation war, mit diesen Rädern und in Montur zu fahren 
Egal wie, Spass hats wohl den Meisten gemacht und in ein paar Wochen sieht man sich ja wieder 

Gruss,rascal92


----------



## balance (17. Juli 2007)

Ich war auch dabei und hab mit meinen Kollegen eine super Zeit verbracht und auch erfreulich gut abgeschnitten (4. Platz). Insgesamt fand ich es eine super Veranstaltung, ich liebe diese Strecke mitten in unserer Stadt.

Trotzdem gab es eine Sache, die mir dieses Jahr nicht gefallen hat und die hier auch schon angesprochen wurde: Die Sicherheit auf der Strecke. Es ist absolut sinnlos darüber zu diskutieren, ob ein Teilnehmer dieser Veranstaltung die Gras-Abfahrt hinter der Schwimmhalle ohne Sturz runterkommen müßte oder nicht. Tatsache ist, dass es dort immer wieder zu Stürzen kommt. Ich habe alleine in den ersten 10 Minuten 3 Abwürfe beobachtet. Am frühen Samstag abend hat einer sein Bike dort dermaßen gegen einen Pfosten gedonnert, dass der Rahmen in der Mitte komplett durchgebrochen ist.  

Deswegen kann ich absolut nicht verstehen, dass an dieser Stelle nicht permanent Sanitäter zur Erstversorgung gestanden sind. Die Sanis standen oben am Coubertinplatz und ich habe beobachtet, wie nach einem Sturz erst minutenlang gar nichts passiert ist und dann kam irgendwann ein einzelner ohne jegliche Ausrüstung angelaufen. Außerdem: Warum gab es den Chicken-way an dieser Stelle nicht mehr? Das hätte erstens den schwächeren Fahrern die Möglichkeit gegeben auszuweichen und zweitens hätte man das Feld nach einem Sturz umleiten können und nicht anhalten müssen (wie geschehen). Und schließlich, warum waren die Sanitätsautos eigentlich aus Luxemburg, sind die da billiger?

Auch auf dem Rest der Strecke gab es die ein oder andere Kuriosität, z.B. nach der kurzen Abfahrt hinter den alten BMX-Strecke, wo in einer Kurve zwei Steine mit Polstern abgedeckt waren, nicht aber der dritte Stein auf den man am Kurvenausgang zugesteuert hat.

Was ich auch nicht verstanden habe war, warum es keine Monitore mehr gab mit aktuellen Ergebnis-Anzeigen, so wie im letzten Jahr. Die ausgedruckten Listen hingen nachts teilweise einige Stunden ohne Aktualisierung aus.

Vielleicht kann man sich nächstes Jahr auch mal etwas Neues einfallen lassen um die Wechselzone etwas sicherer zu gestalten. Leider gefährdet hier eine Minderheit von übermotivierten Fahrern die Gesundheit der sich vernünftig verhaltenden Mehrheit. Leute, wenn Ihr die 5 Sekunden auf der Strecke nicht rausholt, dann versucht es bitte nicht auf Kosten der anderen beim Wechseln! Nehmt einfach mal zur Kenntnis, dass hier Hobby-Fahrer am Start sind, die sich vielleicht auch mal "ungeschickt" verhalten können. Trotzdem gehören sie genauso zum Rennen dazu, haben das gleiche Recht dabei zu sein und finanzieren durch ihre Startgebühr die ganze Veranstaltung mit. Wenn Ihr Euch selbst für was besseres haltet, dann fahrt keine solche Rennen sondern startet ausschließlich bei Verbands-Rennen.

Ok, tut mir leid, dass ich jetzt so lange über die negativen Seiten geschrieben habe. Insgesamt wars nämlich eine super Veranstaltung. Danke vor allem an all die Helfer und die Streckenposten, die die ganze Nacht durchgehalten und die Fahrer angefeuert haben. Wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr wieder !


----------



## Franz W (17. Juli 2007)

Das mit der Zeitnahme funktioniert wohl so.
Einem Team werden gewisse chips (oder Transponder) zugeordnet zb. A und B (für ein 2er Team)
Mit Einfahrt in die Halle wurde Chip A registriert und die Zeit vom vorherigen Überqueren (egal welcher Chip, hauptsache vom gleichen Team) ist die Rundenzeit von Chip A. Hat man nun in der Wechselzone zu B gewechselt, fährt B als nächstes über die Induktionsschleife. Das System weiß das A & B zusammengehören und rechnet die Zeit zwischen dem vorherigen Registrieren von A und danach B dem Fahrer B zu. Sollten sich irgendwann beide Fahrer aufs Ohr legen, wird diese längere Rundenzeit (bzw. Schlafzeit) dem zugeordnet der als nächster die Induktionsschleife überquert. Möchte man also seinem Partner eine schnelle Rundenzeit vermiesen, braucht man nur gaaaanz langsam nach der Induktionschleife trödeln, oder das Band fallen lassen  
Ich bin einmal 5 min zu spät zur Wechselzone erschienen, dies ging auf meine Zeit, was meine Theorie bestätigt 
Die Induktionsschleifen vor der Schwimmbadabfahrt, hatten nur den Sinn den Kommentator auf den Namen des Fahrers und dessen Position hinzuweisen. Hab meinen Namen auch mal gehört, und mich kennt er auch nicht  
Ich hab das jetzt noch 3x durchgelesen, sollte man irgendwie verstehen können, oder?


----------



## AS-R (18. Juli 2007)

Nun, zur Theorie,

Kollege von nem anderen Team vergass den Chip, seine Freundin gab ihn vor der Halleneinfahrt, und die Runde zählte jedoch trotzdem nicht.

Schon letztes Jahr ist ein Kollege von nem anderen Team Zwei Runden ohne Chip gefahren. Das sind die witzigen Sachen, welche dann die Fahrer ein Jahr lang zu hören bekommen.

Was übrigens nie erwähnt wurde, waren die Platzverhältnisse. Das ist in meinen Augen der grösste Verbesserungsvorschlag. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich mit vier 4er-Teams gleich viel Platz habe, wie nebenan zwei 4er-Teams....

Wenn ich nochmals komme dann als Betreuer/Mech oder im Achterteam. Ich will einfach mal an der Strecke zuschauen, die Fahrer anfeuern, ein Bier trinken und pennen können und mal den Park genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Das alles ist mit dem 4er einfach nicht richtig möglich.


----------



## hochundrunter (18. Juli 2007)

Franz W schrieb:


> Ich bin einmal 5 min zu spät zur Wechselzone erschienen, dies ging auf meine Zeit, was meine Theorie bestätigt


D.h. also, der einzige Grund warum ein Team ca. 12h hatte, war dass das komplette Team nur bis um 1:00 in der Nacht gefahren ist und dann nicht mehr ins Rennen eingestiegen ist, oder?

kann das so stimmen?
hochundrunter


----------



## Franz W (18. Juli 2007)

denke das dies genauso ist. Die Teams haben dann halt aufgegeben.


----------



## RJP68 (18. Juli 2007)

auf nachfragen von mir kam folgende erklÃ¤rung betreff der technischen ausfÃ¼hrung der zeitnahme:

[Antwort von Roland Betzmann]

Gerne machen wir dies. Die Kontaktschleife oben am Schwimmbad diente in erster Linie der Informationen fÃ¼r die Moderatoren. Wir wollten, dass so oft wie mÃ¶glich die Namen der Teilnehmer genannt werden Sie sind ja schlieÃlich die Hauptakteure. Zweitens, war diese Schleife eine Sicherung. Sollten die Systeme vor und in der Olympiahalle versagen, haben wir hier dir MÃ¶glichkeit âzumindest im nachhinein ein Ergebnis zu prÃ¤sentieren.

Die beiden Kontaktschleifen bei der Einfahrt in die Olympiahalle waren die entscheidenden Schleifen fÃ¼r die Zeitnahme und RundenzÃ¤hlung. Der Teilnehmer der Ã¼ber die Kontakte fuhr, dem wurde die Zeit und Runde gut geschrieben. Ab diesem Moment life die Zeit fÃ¼r den nÃ¤chsten Fahrer. Die doppelte Kontaktschleife diente ebenfalls der Absicherung.

Noch Fragen, einfach melden,

Mit besten GrÃ¼Ãen

Roland Betzmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz W (18. Juli 2007)

sagte ich doch  aber mir glaubt wohl keiner
aber (eher) wahrscheinlich hab ichs zu kompliziert formuliert.


----------



## hochundrunter (18. Juli 2007)

Franz W schrieb:


> sagte ich doch  aber mir glaubt wohl keiner
> aber (eher) wahrscheinlich hab ichs zu kompliziert formuliert.


... nö, war eigentlich 100% verständlich. Nur konnt ich nicht so richtig glauben, dass 4er Teams 2h vor Schluss Aufgeben. Tun sie anscheinend doch.


----------



## Franz W (18. Juli 2007)

naja 2 Std vor Schluß Aufgeben ist schon hart, vielleicht gabs auch nen Unfall. Zum Ende hin ließen die Kräfte doch sehr nach.
Ich hatte 5 Std vor Schluß die totale Krise, Gottseidank konnte meine Frau solange alleine weiterfahren, bis es mir dank Cola wieder besser ging und ich wieder einspringen konnte. War ganz überrascht wie zäh die sein kann. 
Schwierig wird es bei den Transpondern nur wenn einer nicht richtig erkannt wurde. Dann muß man den Zeitnehmer überreden dass man gefahren ist und der das dann manuell korrigiert. Einige Zeiten kamen mir aber schon auch seltsam vor, zB die letzte Runde von den Siegern im 2er Mix (6 min), da ist wohl die Fahrerin (wahrscheinlich aus Versehen weil sie dachte das Rennen ist eh schon zu Ende) nochmal über die Induktionsschleifen gefahren und gewertet worden. Solche unlogischen Zeiten sollte das System irgendwie herausfiltern können. Hätte vom Ergebnis aber eh nichts ausgemacht


----------



## AS-R (18. Juli 2007)

@ hochundrunter

wir wollten auch ca 2-3h vor Schluss aufgeben. Die einen waren schon geduscht und umgezogen. Ich kanns nachvollziehen....


----------



## RJP68 (19. Juli 2007)

@ all

hat zufällig jemand von euch einen videomitschnitt einer runde beim 24h race in münchen?

dankeschön im voraus,

ralf


----------



## Fullyrocker (19. Juli 2007)

den könnte man dann ja gleich mal bei YouTube hochladen!?


----------



## SOG Events (20. Juli 2007)

Einen kurzen Trailer vom 24 Stunden Rennen in München wird es ab Anfang nächster Woche auf unserer Homepage www.sog-events.de geben. Eine DVD ist bereits durch unsere Produktionsfirma in Arbeit. 

*Termin 2008: 28./29. JUNI*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Michaela Betzmann
Sog Events GmbH


----------



## hochundrunter (20. Juli 2007)

SOG Events schrieb:


> Einen kurzen Trailer vom 24 Stunden Rennen in München wird es ab Anfang nächster Woche auf unserer Homepage www.sog-events.de geben. Eine DVD ist bereits durch unsere Produktionsfirma in Arbeit.



Cool, unser Capitano direkt vorn auf der SOG Homepage:






Prost
hochundrunter


----------

